# Sex on the beach trial



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So the couple got 3 months each and 1000Dhs fine for (Gulf News) there little missdemeanour.


> The pair were charged with engaging in sexual activity in public, committing an indecent gesture in public and consuming alcohol after they were caught on a public beach in Jumeirah on July 5.


Is this a surprise - the severity, or lack of, of the sentance? OK they're appealing it, I'd have thought that doing 69 days less time already spent in the Police Stations was expected.

What do you guys think? They were never going to be found not guilty...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I would just like to know what they were doing...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I would just like to know what they were doing...


Go to Longs bar, Vince is there most nights, and ask him... And as they didn't appear in court they wont be in Al Awir Jail just yet, the appeal will go through in about a month, then when that's not changed (I wouldn't expect it to, most don't) then they'll go on an all expenses trip up the Hatta Road.

It's Michelle I feel sorry for, the womens jail is a notorious hellhole, the mens is, from what I've heard from a drunk driver that went there, pallatable. Not fun, but pallatable.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

...damn I thought this was a thread on a new drinks promotion


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You have a one track mind...


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...damn I thought this was a thread on a new drinks promotion


lol.......


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Bubbles what do you mean you would like to know what they were doing?

The quote said it :-

"The pair were charged with engaging in sexual activity in public, committing an indecent gesture in public and consuming alcohol after they were caught on a public beach in Jumeirah" 

I guess when in Rome do as the Romans do!

So sad

and 

Crazy you are so bloody amusing thinking that this was a drink promotion thread. Do you eat sleep and drink it all the time lol


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

NATS said:


> Bubbles what do you mean you would like to know what they were doing?


Were they having full on intercourse? Or were they fondling and such. I just can't understand that someone would have full on sex, on a beach, in Dubai, after a cop told you to stop doing it.

I won't even Smooch my wife in a public area over here. Respect and all that. This is not my home country, and it is ruled by different rules.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't want this to turn into a puritanical, or even prurient, discussion, but as far as I am aware having sex in a public place in any country is illegal.

Neither have spent much time in custody, but have been out on bail with their passports being held by the police. They were both exceptionally stupid and having been in Dubai for three years Michelle at least should have known better.

In private (she is a FoF) neither has denied having sex, although this sort of behaviour is out of character for her. He, allegedly, has previous. Her reputation is ruined and UAE jails are not something you would wish upon your enemy. Such a stupid thing to do and now they are facing the repercussions. 

This does show that Dubai is not quite the Westernised country that is promoted in travel brochures. Tourists are not given information about how to behave in a Muslim state and few bother to investigate. Even many residents behave in a way that is offensive to our hosts.

It is a sad and sorry tale all round.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> UAE jails are not something you would wish upon your enemy. -


Really? You have experience?


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Were they having full on intercourse? Or were they fondling and such. I just can't understand that someone would have full on sex, on a beach, in Dubai, after a cop told you to stop doing it.
> 
> I won't even Smooch my wife in a public area over here. Respect and all that. This is not my home country, and it is ruled by different rules.


I agree Bubbles, therefore I said when in rome do as the romans do! This is Dubai and we need to respect their customs.

Some ppl get it on and they just don't know when to quit - they were just captured in the heat of the moment.

hope he used a condom!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

NATS said:


> hope he used a condom!


But , don't you know. It's not sex that causes HIV, its poverty! A bit of SA sarcasm..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Really? You have experience?


Not personally!

But I do know quite a few people who have been in them. Some overnight, others for longer periods. 


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I reckon Elphaba has done a bit of porridge 

...maybe a white collar crime like tax evasion or witchcraft.

Go on, spill the beans, we won't tell


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Not personally!
> 
> But I do know quite a few people who have been in them. Some overnight, others for longer periods.
> -


From what I've heard the jail is OK, it's the police stations that are really, really bad, 250 guys, 40 beds, 1 toilet, drunken and drugged up individuals in there too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I reckon Elphaba has done a bit of porridge
> 
> ...maybe a white collar crime like tax evasion or witchcraft.
> 
> Go on, spill the beans, we won't tell


It is getting close to Halloween. Don't tempt me.... 




Andy - trust me on the prisons. They are hardcore.

-


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

omg! just for sex on the beach - they will now have to face hardcore!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

NATS said:


> omg! just for sex on the beach - they will now have to face hardcore!


Hope not, imagine the prison sentence for that


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

[email protected]

guess the penalty would be even more severe then being caught with pornographic material on you.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've no sympathy for either of them and they should count themselves lucky they received a light punishment.

I get thoroughly pissed off with seeing British expats/tourists thinking they can break the laws of the countries they visit then squeal when they get caught.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I've no sympathy for either of them and they should count themselves lucky they received a light punishment.


Sympathy??? I'm well jealous! Why didn't I think of it??

1. Get a publicist
2. Make sure you choose a really nasty jail, noone wants to read about you watching TV
3. Make a personal cameo in the mini-series you sold TV rights to
4. Get a place in the sun with all the cash (maybe not Dubai though)

damnit! this sounds like such a sweet earner! 
how do I apply for this job??? 


extramarital sex on the beach you say?

hmmm


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You crazy dude!!! LMAO


----------

